# What carburator should i buy?



## 1969gtojohn (Apr 20, 2008)

On my 1969 gto. I would like to purchase a high performance carburator for my 455 big block motor. Can anyone direct me to the best one i could get? Money is not the problem. lol


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I`d go with the Edelbrock Endurashine Thunder series unit. No gaskets below the fuel level, super easy tuning, electric choke, awesome shine that needs no maintenance, great show and go!
Edelbrock 18064 - Edelbrock Thunder Series AVS Carburetors - summitracing.com
If that`s not enough carb, you could go with a dual 4bbl intake.


----------



## 1969gtojohn (Apr 20, 2008)

Both of those carbs should fit the 455 motor? Is the edelbrock endurashine for high performance? I would like to make my gto a high 11 street car


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

On motor alone? You`ll prolly need a duel 4bbls, heads, huge cam, headers, 11+:1 compression, stall converter, drag slicks, driver mod. 
Yes the endurashine is for performance, but 650cfm, the one I listed will be great for the street and give decent gas millage, but for 11sec quarters I think you`ll need more flow then that, and then there goes your millage for street cruising. If moneys not an object, consider a blower or maybe fuel injection.
Summit SUM-CEDL314 - Summit High Performance Intake Combos - summitracing.com
Or you could go with the dominater series intake and carb. They make a ton of them, but kinda race only.
Quick Fuel P-4510 - Quick Fuel Dominator 4500 Professional Series Carburetors - summitracing.com


----------



## 1969gtojohn (Apr 20, 2008)

i would like to stay carburated. I would not like to be fuel injected i really like the first first link in the post above. Thats a full kit that i will be very happy with. i would just like to make sure my motor wont go kaboom. it has forged pistons. this kit should be a direct bolt up on a 455 correct?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Check out the Jim Hand articles. A lot of folks are running fast times with the Quadrajet. The Q-jet on your 455 is about 800cfm, and can easily be worked for performance gains. Hard to beat a good Q-jet on a stock Pontiac manifold, especially an aluminum stock Pontiac manifold! Going fast is about the details, the fine tuning, the research, and getting all the parts to match each other and work together. Read up all you can, see what the fast guys are doing, and then make your decision. I seem to recall, Jim Hand has a '71 Lemans station wagon with a Q-jet and a 455 that runs in the 11's and is all Pontiac. Pretty impressive. I can't tell you how many "modified" cars I've seen with aftermarket hop up parts installed blown off the road by basically stock, blueprinted cars with Pontiac parts. Just my opinion, though! The point is, have fun.
Jeff


----------



## 1969gtojohn (Apr 20, 2008)

what do you guys think of this? Edelbrock 20564 - Edelbrock Performer RPM Intake Manifold and Carburetor Kits - summitracing.com


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

Not necessarily recomending it, but im opening it for discussion......
Who has any experience, or knows anybody with any of the new Barry Grant "SixShooter" (Triple-D Induction) stuff, they offer it for a wide range of pontiacs, and a friend of mine has a big Demon carb on his low 11s olds 455 powered g-body cutlass, the single on his seems to work very well.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

^^That looks sweet!!


----------



## 1969gtojohn (Apr 20, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Check out the Jim Hand articles. A lot of folks are running fast times with the Quadrajet. The Q-jet on your 455 is about 800cfm, and can easily be worked for performance gains. Hard to beat a good Q-jet on a stock Pontiac manifold, especially an aluminum stock Pontiac manifold! Going fast is about the details, the fine tuning, the research, and getting all the parts to match each other and work together. Read up all you can, see what the fast guys are doing, and then make your decision. I seem to recall, Jim Hand has a '71 Lemans station wagon with a Q-jet and a 455 that runs in the 11's and is all Pontiac. Pretty impressive. I can't tell you how many "modified" cars I've seen with aftermarket hop up parts installed blown off the road by basically stock, blueprinted cars with Pontiac parts. Just my opinion, though! The point is, have fun.
> Jeff



After looking at the Qjet carbs. I will probably end up purchasing this one please tell me what you guys think. And if u know someone that already has one can i get some feedback? Thanks


JET Performance 36003 - JET Streetmaster Quadrajet Stage 3 Carburetors - summitracing.com


----------



## brianberes (Aug 25, 2006)

Want the best carb for your setup? Contact this guy Cliff Ruggles. He is the Quadrajet Guru and also is a Pontiac Guru. He takes peoples quadrajets and sets them up to run better than most other carbs plus because it is a spreadbore in design you will save money at the pump when you drive it normally on the road. Here is a direct link to his website and some other interesting links about his work. Cliff has even wrote a book to help people that want to rebuild and modify their own Quadrajet. FYI: Quadrajet carbs are one of the most underrated carbs on the planet!

Cliff's website:
Cliffs High Performance Quadrajets :: Qjet Carburetor Rebuilding, Bushing Kits and Parts

Want to buy the book cheap:
Amazon.com: How to Rebuild and Modify Rochester Quadrajet Carburetors (S-a Design): Cliff Ruggles: Books

Here is Cliff Quadrajet on Jim Hands 11 second Lemans stationwagon
Cliffs High Performance Quadrajets :: Qjet Carburetor Rebuilding, Bushing Kits and Parts

Enjoy.
Brian


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

^^I think Cliff`s 473 CID Pontiac motor helps a bit too. 

But non the less, those are some damn impressive times for a 2+ ton NA station wagon!!


----------



## brianberes (Aug 25, 2006)

That's my point. You gotta admit those are some impressive times for a 2 ton sled and his stock Pontiac cast iron stroked 455 before this new motor was almost as impressive and it had a Quadrajet on top of it too. Just shows you what you can do if you put the right parts together. To me that is more impressive than unlimited money to purchase every exotic go fast part.

Brian


----------

